# Borreliose durch Zeckenstiche - unbedingt Ernst zu nehmen!



## Leech (19. März 2018)

Ich war im Juli letzten Jahres an einem kleinen Bach angeln.
Mit Watstiefeln, Hose und über die Hose gezogenen Socken sowie Stichschutz gegen Insekten am freien Körper (bin Insektenstich-Allergiker!) ging es ins Freie.

Mit dieser Montur geht es immer los, es sei denn, ich weiß, dass es ans tiefere Wasser geht - dann auch mit Wathose.

Aber man ist nicht gegen alles gewappnet und irgendwie musste sich bereits zu Beginn des Tages eine Zecke den Weg unter die Achsel gebahnt haben und stach zu.
Am Abend war die Zecke sofort bemerkt und entfernt, eine Rötung war nicht verbreitert und verschwand bis zum nächsten Morgen bereits.
Es kam nicht zur für Borelliose typischen Wanderröte - sie fehlt ja auch so wie ich heute weiß in jedem zweiten Falle.

Etwa 5 Tage im Anschluss stellten sich bei mir Kopfschmerzen und Gliederschmerzen ein, wobei auch das mich nicht verwunderte, da ich regelmäßig an Migräne und sämtlichen Folgeerscheinungen leide

Als sich dann allerdings eine Bindehautentzündung mit starker Rötung einstellte, war ich wieder beim Arzt, der dann zügig die Borelliose Behandlung einstellte. Die Erreger waren nach einigen Tagen im Griff und sämtliche Symptome verschwanden.

Also...es gilt: Beschwerden Tage nach einem Zeckenstich immer vom Arzt untersuchen lassen - auch wenn euch die Symptome vorkommen wie andere Erkrankungen, die ihr hin und wieder einmal habt.
Dies gilt noch einmal mehr in FSME-Gefährdungsgebieten.
Das waren wirklich keine angenehmen Tage damals...


----------



## Kochtopf (19. März 2018)

*AW: Borreliose durch Zeckenstiche - unbedingt Ernst zu nehmen!*

Da hast du recht. Bei meinem Vater, Witwer, zu spät  bemerkt und nun hat er Borelliose sei dabk zunehmend Gelenkbeschwerden. Auch wenn ich in keinem FSME Gebiet lebe habe ich mich dagegen impfen lassen, einerseits kommt man ja doch was rum, andererseits hat mich die Impfung nix gekostet.


----------



## dreampike (19. März 2018)

*AW: Borreliose durch Zeckenstiche - unbedingt Ernst zu nehmen!*

Ich hatte und habe immer wieder Zecken, die ich bisher immer schnell bemerkte und entfernte, bevor sie sich vollsaugten. Vor ein paar Jahren hatte ich im Herbst Schmerzen in den Knien und ich dachte noch, naja, wirst halt langsam älter... Als dann ein kreisrunder roter Fleck am Arm auftauchte, ging ich zum Arzt, der eine Lebensmittelallergie diagnostizierte und mir eine Salbe verschrieb. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt habe ich nicht an Borreliose gedacht. Von der Salbe ging der Fleck auch brav bzw. blöderweise weg. Ca. 4 Monate später bekam ich dann rote Flecken auf der Brust, die ich einem Hautarzt zeigte. Der tippte sofort auf Borreliose und verschrieb mir Antibiotika. Kurz nach der Einnahme der ersten Tablette bekam ich einen sehr starken Fieberschub (41,2), der aber nach einer Nacht vorbei war. Das war ein Anzeichen dafür, dass in meinem Körper sehr viele Borrelien abstarben und ein fieberauslösendes Gift absonderten. Die Röte verschwand und es konnten 3 Wochen später keine Borrelien mehr nachgewiesen werden. Die Schmerzen im Knie sind nach fast einem Jahr unbemerkter Borreliose leider geblieben. Moral von der Geschichte: Wenn ihr Zeckenkontakt hattet und sich danach, auch lange danach! Ungewöhnliches im Körper tut, dann sucht einen Arzt auf, der eine echte Ahnung von Borreliose hat! 
Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## Christian.Siegler (19. März 2018)

*AW: Borreliose durch Zeckenstiche - unbedingt Ernst zu nehmen!*

Danke Leech. Das ist immer ein wichtiger Hinweis!
Ich habe früher im Forstbereich gearbeitet. Da war das ein Riesen-Thema. Damit ist wirklich nicht zu spaßen!
Ich achte auch immer sehr genau auf diese kleinen Biester.
Aber pro Jahr habe ich im Schnitt 5 bis 6 Bisse.
Ich versuche immer Zeckenmittel aufzutragen. Bilde mir ein, dass es wirkt. Die Viecher werden dadurch orientierungslos und beißen sich nicht fest...


----------



## oberfranke (19. März 2018)

*AW: Borreliose durch Zeckenstiche - unbedingt Ernst zu nehmen!*

Macht mal Klick 

https://www.rki.de/SharedDocs/FAQ/Borreliose/Borreliose.html


----------



## Leech (19. März 2018)

*AW: Borreliose durch Zeckenstiche - unbedingt Ernst zu nehmen!*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Da hast du recht. Bei meinem Vater, Witwer, zu spät  bemerkt und nun hat er Borelliose sei dabk zunehmend Gelenkbeschwerden. Auch wenn ich in keinem FSME Gebiet lebe habe ich mich dagegen impfen lassen, einerseits kommt man ja doch was rum, andererseits hat mich die Impfung nix gekostet.



Ja. Chronische Borelliose ist ein echtes Problem.
Meine Krankenkasse übernimmt die Kosten auch für Leute, die besonders viel Zecken-Einfluss ausgesetzt sind.
Da werde ich mich wohl drunter kriegen.



> Danke Leech. Das ist immer ein wichtiger Hinweis!


Ich hielt es für angebracht, dass Ganze einmal im Frühjahr zu posten, bevor wir alle wieder in die Wälder tigern.
Mit solchen Krankheiten ist nicht zu spaßen.



> Ich hatte und habe immer wieder Zecken, die ich bisher immer schnell  bemerkte und entfernte, bevor sie sich vollsaugten. Vor ein paar Jahren  hatte ich im Herbst Schmerzen in den Knien und ich dachte noch, naja,  wirst halt langsam älter... Als dann ein kreisrunder roter Fleck am Arm  auftauchte, ging ich zum Arzt, der eine Lebensmittelallergie  diagnostizierte und mir eine Salbe verschrieb. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt habe  ich nicht an Borreliose gedacht. Von der Salbe ging der Fleck auch brav  bzw. blöderweise weg. Ca. 4 Monate später bekam ich dann rote Flecken  auf der Brust, die ich einem Hautarzt zeigte. Der tippte sofort auf  Borreliose und verschrieb mir Antibiotika. Kurz nach der Einnahme der  ersten Tablette bekam ich einen sehr starken Fieberschub (41,2), der  aber nach einer Nacht vorbei war. Das war ein Anzeichen dafür, dass in  meinem Körper sehr viele Borrelien abstarben und ein fieberauslösendes  Gift absonderten. Die Röte verschwand und es konnten 3 Wochen später  keine Borrelien mehr nachgewiesen werden. Die Schmerzen im Knie sind  nach fast einem Jahr unbemerkter Borreliose leider geblieben. Moral von  der Geschichte: Wenn ihr Zeckenkontakt hattet und sich danach, auch  lange danach! Ungewöhnliches im Körper tut, dann sucht einen Arzt auf,  der eine echte Ahnung von Borreliose hat!
> Wolfgang aus Ismaning



Danke fürs Teilen deiner doch sehr tragischen Leidensgeschichte.
Grade Borelliose ohne Wanderröte ist wirklich nicht einfach zu diagnostizieren.
Vor allem weil Dinge wie Gliederschmerzen etc bei quasi jeder zweiten Krankheit gefühlt auftreten.
Ohne Bindehautentzündung wäre es mir vermutlich ähnlich ergangen wie dir.
Borelliose macht da leider keinen Unterschied zwischen 25 (wie bei mir) und älteren Mitmenschen.


----------



## Kochtopf (19. März 2018)

*AW: Borreliose durch Zeckenstiche - unbedingt Ernst zu nehmen!*



dreampike schrieb:


> ! Ungewöhnliches im Körper tut, dann sucht einen Arzt auf, der eine echte Ahnung von Borreliose hat!



Leider ist das keine Garantie, der Hausarzt meines Vaters ist Borelliosespezialist - aber wenn man nicht mitbekommt das man gebissen wurde...


----------



## Lajos1 (19. März 2018)

*AW: Borreliose durch Zeckenstiche - unbedingt Ernst zu nehmen!*

Hallo,

allgemein betrachtet hilft gegen Borreliose ein relativ schnelles Entfernen der Zecke (die Erreger sitzen im Darm der Zecke und werden im Normalfall erst nach mehreren Stunden übertragen, in der Literatur werden hier Zeiträume von 8 bis 24 Stunden genannt).
Ich selbst fange mir im Jahr so 6 bis 10 Zecken ein, beim Angeln, im Garten, durch meine Katzen und kann sagen, dass ich eine Zecke, welche mich sticht nach etwa 30 - 60 Minuten bemerke und dann schleunigst entferne.
Aber trotzdem muss man aufmerksam sein. Bei meinem Sohn trat die Wanderröte nach dem Stich einer Stechmücke auf, was zwar äußerst selten ist, aber eben auch vorkommen kann und dann ist man bei mangelnder Aufmerksamkeit der Loser.

Petri Heil und ein Angeljahr möglichst ohne Zecken

Lajos


----------



## Leech (19. März 2018)

*AW: Borreliose durch Zeckenstiche - unbedingt Ernst zu nehmen!*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Leider ist das keine Garantie, der Hausarzt meines Vaters ist Borelliosespezialist - aber wenn man nicht mitbekommt das man gebissen wurde...



Ohne Bindehautentzündung wäre mein Arzt nicht darüber gestolpert.....


----------



## oberfranke (19. März 2018)

*AW: Borreliose durch Zeckenstiche - unbedingt Ernst zu nehmen!*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> allgemein betrachtet hilft gegen Borreliose ein relativ schnelles Entfernen der Zecke (die Erreger sitzen im Darm der Zecke
> Lajos


 Stimmt.
 Der Erreger sitzt wie du schreibst im Darm der Zecke und im Regelfall (d.h. in den meisten Fällen nicht immer) muss die Zecke erst ein paar Stunden saugen. 

 Als Beschleuniger gilt auch:
 Lässt sich die Zecke nicht problemlos entfernen und man "quetscht" ein bißerl an ihr rum, kann Darminhalt der Zecke samt Erreger in die Einstichstelle gedrückt werden und schon ist es passiert.


----------



## Leech (19. März 2018)

*AW: Borreliose durch Zeckenstiche - unbedingt Ernst zu nehmen!*



oberfranke schrieb:


> Stimmt.
> Der Erreger sitzt wie du schreibst im Darm der Zecke und im Regelfall (d.h. in den meisten Fällen nicht immer) muss die Zecke erst ein paar Stunden saugen.
> 
> Als Beschleuniger gilt auch:
> Lässt sich die Zecke nicht problemlos entfernen und man "quetscht" ein bißerl an ihr rum, kann Darminhalt der Zecke samt Erreger in die Einstichstelle gedrückt werden und schon ist es passiert.



Das Problem ist halt eben, dass man solche Dinge einfach übersieht oder das Tier bereits zu Beginn des Ausflugs beißt und man erst Stunden später zuhause den Täter feststellt....

Ich nutze sonst Anti Brumm Forte. Das schützt mich 5 Stunden lang vor Zecken. Aber man übersieht eine Stelle...und genau die finden die Biester dann. #d


----------



## Ukel (19. März 2018)

*AW: Borreliose durch Zeckenstiche - unbedingt Ernst zu nehmen!*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Da hast du recht. Bei meinem Vater, Witwer, zu spät  bemerkt und nun hat er Borelliose sei dabk zunehmend Gelenkbeschwerden. Auch wenn ich in keinem FSME Gebiet lebe habe ich mich dagegen impfen lassen, einerseits kommt man ja doch was rum, andererseits hat mich die Impfung nix gekostet.



Hallo,
Damit nichts durcheinander geworfen wird, FSME hat nichts mit Borreliose zu tun. FSME-Erreger sind Viren, Borreliose dagegen Bakterien. Letztere kann man antibiotisch behandeln, während man sich gegen die FSME-Viren nur durch Impfung schützen kann.
Da sIch FSME immer weiter ausbreitet, wird mittlerweile auch für Norddeutschland stärker zur Impfung geraten.


----------



## Kochtopf (19. März 2018)

*AW: Borreliose durch Zeckenstiche - unbedingt Ernst zu nehmen!*

Ich wollte nicht den Eindruck vermitteln dass beides in Verbindung steht, ich wollte eher anmerken dass Borelliose nicht das einzige Problem ist. Wenn man viel draussen ist ist eine Impfung imho alternativlos


----------



## Taxidermist (19. März 2018)

*AW: Borreliose durch Zeckenstiche - unbedingt Ernst zu nehmen!*



oberfranke schrieb:


> Als Beschleuniger gilt auch:
> Lässt sich die Zecke nicht problemlos entfernen und man "quetscht" ein bißerl an ihr rum, kann Darminhalt der Zecke samt Erreger in die Einstichstelle gedrückt werden und schon ist es passiert.



Beim falschen Entfernen der Zecken wird oft erst der Startschuss für eine Borrellieninfektion gegeben.
Es wird an den festsitzenden Zecken gedrückt, geschraubt, mit Öl ertränkt und sonstige unnötige Operationen ausgeführt, die diese netten Tierchen erst mal in Todesangst versetzen und dabei ihren Mageninhalt in die Wunde erbrechen lässt!
Auch die so genanten Zeckenzangen und Zeckenpinzetten , vor allem die billigen Plastikmodelle, bewirken genau diesen Effekt!
Die bei weitem beste Methode zum Entfernen, ist das Aushebeln mit dem Zeckenhebel oder Zeckenhaken.
https://www.fressnapf.de/p/o-tom-zeckenhaken
Wenn man damit nicht lange an den Zecken "rumspielt", ist die Zecke so schnell raus, dass sie gar nicht erst dazu kommt, ihre Borrellienfracht aus zu kotzen.
Zumindest in den ersten Stunden nach dem "Andocken", ist beim richtigen und vor allem schnellen Entfernen, die Chance hoch nicht zu erkranken!

Jürgen
.


----------



## Leech (19. März 2018)

*AW: Borreliose durch Zeckenstiche - unbedingt Ernst zu nehmen!*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich wollte nicht den Eindruck vermitteln dass beides in Verbindung steht, ich wollte eher anmerken dass Borelliose nicht das einzige Problem ist. Wenn man viel draussen ist ist eine Impfung imho alternativlos



Ja. Ich habe die FSME-Impfung bei mir für den 11.04 angemeldet.
Vorher werde ich maximal an unsere neue Kieskuhle am Wochenende stippen gehen und das Gewässer besichtigen.



> Die bei weitem beste Methode zum Entfernen, ist das Aushebeln mit dem Zeckenhebel oder Zeckenhaken.
> Wenn man damit nicht lange an den Zecken "rumspielt", ist die Zecke so  schnell raus, dass sie gar nicht erst dazu kommt, ihre Borrelienfracht  aus zu kotzen.
> Zumindest in den ersten Stunden nach dem "Andocken", ist beim richtigen  und vor allem schnellen Entfernen, die Chance hoch nicht zu erkranken!



Super Tipp, Jürgen. Ggf. lasse ich so einen beim nächsten Kauf von Hundefutter mit in den Einkaufskorb rutschen.


----------



## Taxidermist (19. März 2018)

*AW: Borreliose durch Zeckenstiche - unbedingt Ernst zu nehmen!*



Leech schrieb:


> Super Tipp, Jürgen. Ggf. lasse ich so einen beim nächsten Kauf von Hundefutter mit in den Einkaufskorb rutschen.



Ich habe beim Entfernen bisher an mir nur den kleinen Hebel benötigt, den Großen kannst du dann beim Hund einsetzen, wenn die Dinger schon fett vollgesogen sind.
Übrigens lebe ich im Kraichgau, die Region mit der höchsten Durchseuchungsrate der Zecken, sowohl mit FSME als auch mit Borelliose!
Hier setzt sich keiner mehr in eine Wiese!
Beruflich bin ich da auch belastet, denn die können durchaus auch auf meinem (Arbeits)Tisch landen.

Jürgen


----------



## Lajos1 (19. März 2018)

*AW: Borreliose durch Zeckenstiche - unbedingt Ernst zu nehmen!*



Leech schrieb:


> Ja. Ich habe die FSME-Impfung bei mir für den 11.04 angemeldet.
> Vorher werde ich maximal an unsere neue Kieskuhle am Wochenende stippen gehen und das Gewässer besichtigen.
> 
> Hallo,
> ...


----------



## Leech (19. März 2018)

*AW: Borreliose durch Zeckenstiche - unbedingt Ernst zu nehmen!*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich habe beim Entfernen bisher an mir nur den kleinen Hebel benötigt, den Großen kannst du dann beim Hund einsetzen, wenn die Dinger schon fett vollgesogen sind.
> Übrigens lebe ich im Kraichgau, die Region mit der höchsten Durchseuchungsrate der Zecken, sowohl mit FSME als auch mit Borelliose!
> Hier setzt sich keiner mehr in eine Wiese!
> Beruflich bin ich da auch belastet, denn die können durchaus auch auf meinem (Arbeits)Tisch landen.
> ...



Ja. Dann hab ich einen Hebel für das Hundetier und einen für mich. Passt schon. #6



> Hallo,
> 
> auch auf die Folgeimpfungen achten: die zweite nach 8-12 Wochen und die  dritte nach 8-12 Monaten. Danach für unter 60zigjährige alle 5 Jahre und  für die Oldies alle 3 Jahre.
> Nach der zweiten Impfung besteht ein 80prozentiger Schutz.
> ...



Logisch. Ist meine erste Impfung. Die nächsten Impfstoffe hat mein Arzt schon auf Datum bestellt


----------



## rhinefisher (19. März 2018)

*AW: Borreliose durch Zeckenstiche - unbedingt Ernst zu nehmen!*

Hi!
1983 und 2009 bin ich fast an Borreliose gestorben und beide male im Rollstuhl gelandet.
Insgesamt lag ich bummelige 4 Monate im Krankenhaus.
Die Ärtzte sehen Die Borreliose auch als Trigger für meine aktuelle Autoimmunerkrankung - damit ist wirklich nicht zu spaßen..!
Petri


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. März 2018)

*AW: Borreliose durch Zeckenstiche - unbedingt Ernst zu nehmen!*

Ich hatte 2012 Borreliose.

Da ich im Ausland etwas outback war, sah ich sie kommen (Tassenunterteller groß) und gehen ohne weitere Mühen auf mich zu nehmen ... war sicherlich ein fataler Fehler, denn folgende Erkrankungen könnten auf dies geschoben werden. Eine Untersucheung nach Rückkehr war jedoch negativ.


----------



## Leech (19. März 2018)

*AW: Borreliose durch Zeckenstiche - unbedingt Ernst zu nehmen!*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hi!
> 1983 und 2009 bin ich fast an Borreliose gestorben und beide male im Rollstuhl gelandet.
> Insgesamt lag ich bummelige 4 Monate im Krankenhaus.
> Die Ärtzte sehen Die Borreliose auch als Trigger für meine aktuelle Autoimmunerkrankung - damit ist wirklich nicht zu spaßen..!
> Petri



Solche Geschichten sorgar dafür, dass ich echt froh darüber bin, dass es bei mir rechtzeitig erkannt wurde...
Ohman. Das tut mir Leid.



> Ich hatte 2012 Borreliose.
> 
> Da ich im Ausland etwas outback war, sah ich sie kommen  (Tassenunterteller groß) und gehen ohne weitere Mühen auf mich zu nehmen  ... war sicherlich ein fataler Fehler, denn folgende Erkrankungen  könnten auf dies geschoben werden. Eine Untersucheung nach Rückkehr war  jedoch negativ.



So manches mal erkrankt man auch an Borreliose und die Krankheit verläuft komplett ohne Symptome. Sie sind dann ggf noch im Körper vorhanden und könnten dann immer wieder Spätfolgen auslösen.


----------



## Kochtopf (19. März 2018)

*AW: Borreliose durch Zeckenstiche - unbedingt Ernst zu nehmen!*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Ich hatte 2012 Borreliose.
> 
> Da ich im Ausland etwas outback war, sah ich sie kommen (Tassenunterteller groß) und gehen ohne weitere Mühen auf mich zu nehmen ... war sicherlich ein fataler Fehler, denn folgende Erkrankungen könnten auf dies geschoben werden. Eine Untersucheung nach Rückkehr war jedoch negativ.



IIRC ist der Test auch nur während tatsächlicher Schübe positiv  (hab allerdings keine quelle)


----------



## Leech (19. März 2018)

*AW: Borreliose durch Zeckenstiche - unbedingt Ernst zu nehmen!*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> IIRC ist der Test auch nur während tatsächlicher Schübe positiv  (hab allerdings keine quelle)



Chronische Borreliose hat ähnlich wie Herpes zeitweise Schübe.
Die Forschung ist noch daran festzustellen, wie die Bakterien es schaffen sich im Körper zu verstecken können, ohne vom Immunsystem angegriffen zu werden.


----------



## .Capricornus. (19. März 2018)

*AW: Borreliose durch Zeckenstiche - unbedingt Ernst zu nehmen!*



Leech schrieb:


> ...die Forschung ist noch daran festzustellen, wie die Bakterien es schaffen sich im Körper zu verstecken können, ohne vom Immunsystem angegriffen zu werden.



Das ist glaube ich bereits bekannt, und zwar wandern die Resterreger in den Bereich des Rückenmarks.

VG


----------



## honeybee (19. März 2018)

*AW: Borreliose durch Zeckenstiche - unbedingt Ernst zu nehmen!*

Ihr scheint eines zu vergessen......und darüber schrieb ich schon mehrfach.

Es gibt auch die Auwaldzecke, die sich leider immer mehr verbreitet.
Sie sticht/beist und wandert weiter. Saugt sich also nur zur kurzzeitign Nahrungsaufnahme fest. 
Optisch eindeutig von unseren "normalen" Zecken zu unterschieden - in Farbe und Größe

Selber durfte ich schon eine mein eigen nennen, welche an Dr.Naucke nach Niederkassel eingeschickt wurde. Auch unser Hund hatte schon Besuch von dieser Art.

Und diese Auwaldzecken übertragen eben nicht "nur" Borrelien oder FSME, nein. Da kommt dann beim Hund noch die Babesiose und bei dem Mensch das Fleckfieber hinzu.

Ganz fies auch......diese Zecken sind schon bei knapp über 0°C aktiv und sind aktive "Beutegreifer" und sehr flink


----------



## honeybee (19. März 2018)

*AW: Borreliose durch Zeckenstiche - unbedingt Ernst zu nehmen!*

HIER ist der Beitrag aus 2016 mit Original Bild

Man schaue aufs Datum


----------



## Leech (19. März 2018)

*AW: Borreliose durch Zeckenstiche - unbedingt Ernst zu nehmen!*



honeybee schrieb:


> Ihr scheint eines zu vergessen......und darüber schrieb ich schon mehrfach.
> 
> Es gibt auch die Auwaldzecke, die sich leider immer mehr verbreitet.
> Sie sticht/beist und wandert weiter. Saugt sich also nur zur kurzzeitign Nahrungsaufnahme fest.
> ...



Ja....das wird noch ein ganz anderes Pflaster.
Und vergessen habe ich es nicht. Nur war ich hiervon selbst noch nicht betroffen. Danke fürs Teilen!



> Das ist glaube ich bereits bekannt, und zwar wandern die Resterreger in den Bereich des Rückenmarks.


Wieder was Neues gelernt.


----------



## Taxidermist (19. März 2018)

*AW: Borreliose durch Zeckenstiche - unbedingt Ernst zu nehmen!*

Ja die Auwaldzecke?
Wer hat sie hier angeschleppt, neben ein paar anderer (Hunde)Krankheiten; die Bekloppten, welche uns hier seit zwei, drei Jahrzehnten mit Hunden vom Mittelmeer oder aus Ungarn beglücken!
Globalisierung eben!

Jürgen


----------



## honeybee (19. März 2018)

*AW: Borreliose durch Zeckenstiche - unbedingt Ernst zu nehmen!*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ja die Auwaldzecke?
> Wer hat sie hier angeschleppt, neben ein paar anderer (Hunde)Krankheiten; die Bekloppten, welche uns hier seit zwei, drei Jahrzehnten mit Hunden vom Mittelmeer oder aus Ungarn beglücken!
> Globalisierung eben!
> 
> Jürgen



Würde ich so nicht behaupten.....diese Zecke wurde auch über Zugvögel nachweislich eingeschleppt.
Zudem war sie auch in Norditalien, Österreich und Ungarn zu finden eh der erste Nachweis anfang der 70iger in Deutschland am Niederrhein erfolgte.

Also nicht schon wieder irgend jemanden den schwarzen Peter zu schieben bitte


----------



## Leech (19. März 2018)

*AW: Borreliose durch Zeckenstiche - unbedingt Ernst zu nehmen!*

Na Klasse.
Jetzt schau ich mir das Verbreitungsgebiet der Auwaldzecke an...und siehe da. Rund um Celle.
NA geil. Jetzt muss ich mir auch noch um diese Viecher Gedanken machen.
Wobei das Hauptverbreitungsgebiet so um Berlin zu sein scheint.


----------



## rhinefisher (19. März 2018)

*AW: Borreliose durch Zeckenstiche - unbedingt Ernst zu nehmen!*

Dummerweise ist der Nachweis von Borrelien nicht so einfach: Um wirklich sicher zu gehen, muß man Rückenmarksflüssigkeit entnehmen.
Spaßige Geschichte am Rande: Ich sitze so im Krankenzimmer(Kasse, Dreibett) und töne rum; "ich habe vor garnichts Angst! Nur an meinen Rücken werde ich niemand ranlassen! Da komme was wolle!"
Ich hatte noch nicht ganz ausgesprochen... da kamen die Ärzte mit der ganz langen Nadel.... .
Wirklich gruselig.
Petri


----------



## Kochtopf (19. März 2018)

*AW: Borreliose durch Zeckenstiche - unbedingt Ernst zu nehmen!*

Steht so sogar auf wikipedia "vermutlich mit Hunden eingeschleppt", von der Hand weisen kann man das nicht auch wenn ich im Gegensatz zu Jürgen es gut finde dass der Tierschutz sich um die Tiere kümmert.


----------



## honeybee (19. März 2018)

*AW: Borreliose durch Zeckenstiche - unbedingt Ernst zu nehmen!*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Steht so sogar auf wikipedia "vermutlich mit Hunden eingeschleppt", von der Hand weisen kann man das nicht auch wenn ich im Gegensatz zu Jürgen es gut finde dass der Tierschutz sich um die Tiere kümmert.



Befasst man sich mit dem Thema......
Erste Zecken wurden z.B. auch vor etwa 35 Jahren bei Leipzig entdeckt.
Da gab es noch keinen Tierschutz in diesem Maße  zumindest nicht im "Osten"
Guggst Du hier 

Daher finde ich es nicht richtig, zu behaupten das Tierschützer diese Zecken importierten.


----------



## Leech (19. März 2018)

*AW: Borreliose durch Zeckenstiche - unbedingt Ernst zu nehmen!*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Dummerweise ist der Nachweis von Borrelien nicht so einfach: Um wirklich sicher zu gehen, muß man Rückenmarksflüssigkeit entnehmen.
> Spaßige Geschichte am Rande: Ich sitze so im Krankenzimmer(Kasse, Dreibett) und töne rum; "ich habe vor garnichts Angst! Nur an meinen Rücken werde ich niemand ranlassen! Da komme was wolle!"
> Ich hatte noch nicht ganz ausgesprochen... da kamen die Ärzte mit der ganz langen Nadel.... .
> Wirklich gruselig.
> Petri



Das ist wohl wahr. Grade im Spätstadium und bei chronischer Borreliose läuft man da in arge Probleme.
Bei mir kam die Frühdiagnose zu Gute. Eben das ich bei der Bindehautentzündung dem Arzt sofort vom Zeckenstich erzählte.
Es ist eine dieser Krankheiten, die genau vor unseren Augen sitzt, und dann zuschlägt.
Erstmal musst du zu den 1,5-6% gehören, bei denen ein Biss zur Infektion gehört. Dann musst du auch noch zu denen gehören, bei denen nach einem Biss die Krankheit nicht vom Körper sofort in Schach gehalten wird.
Und wenn der Arzt es dann nicht erkennt, dann hat man den Salat. Teilweise für den Rest des Lebens.


----------



## Kochtopf (19. März 2018)

*AW: Borreliose durch Zeckenstiche - unbedingt Ernst zu nehmen!*

Nein, da haben wohl nur tierliebe Ostdeutsche Urlauber aus Ungarn und Rumänien zutrauliche Hunde mitgebracht


----------



## honeybee (19. März 2018)

*AW: Borreliose durch Zeckenstiche - unbedingt Ernst zu nehmen!*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Nein, da haben wohl nur tierliebe Ostdeutsche Urlauber aus Ungarn und Rumänien zutrauliche Hunde mitgebracht



Nun.....soviele Leute fuhren nicht in diese Länder 
Man kann nur nicht sagen, das es eben NUR Tierliebhaber waren, sondern eben auch Zugvögel.

Hat auch nix mit dem Thema zu tun 

Die Auwaldzecken sind da. Punkt.
Wer die Forschung untertützen will, tütet gefundene Tiere ein und schickt sie zu Parasitus Ex mit Angabe zum Fundort, damit kartiert werden kann


----------



## Enrick (19. März 2018)

*AW: Borreliose durch Zeckenstiche - unbedingt Ernst zu nehmen!*

Kleiner Tip :

Wenn ihr von einer Zecke gebissen werdet und unsicher bezüglich einer möglichen Borrelioseinfektion seid, gibt´s in der Apotheke einen so genannten "Tick Test", mit dem man sicher und schnell herausfinden kann, ob der kleine Plagegeist den resp. die Erreger in sich trägt.

Kostet 10,- € und ist einfach anzuwenden.


----------



## Leech (19. März 2018)

*AW: Borreliose durch Zeckenstiche - unbedingt Ernst zu nehmen!*



Enrick schrieb:


> Kleiner Tip :
> 
> Wenn ihr von einer Zecke gebissen werdet und unsicher bezüglich einer möglichen Borrelioseinfektion seid, gibt´s in der Apotheke einen so genannten "Tick Test", mit dem man sicher und schnell herausfinden kann, ob der kleine Plagegeist den resp. die Erreger in sich trägt.
> 
> Kostet 10,- € und ist einfach anzuwenden.



Der angesprochene Schnelltest ist nicht sonderlich zuverlässig.
Wenn ich mir wirklich unsicher bin, werde ich in Zukunft die Zecke ordentlich entfernen, eintüten und zum Test in ein Labor schicken lassen. Dann habe ich schnell Sicherheit und nach den 30 Euro kosten kann sofort eine Therapie gestartet werden.

Bei Labor Enders ist man mit 25 Euro plus Versand gut dabei.


----------



## Mikesch (19. März 2018)

*AW: Borreliose durch Zeckenstiche - unbedingt Ernst zu nehmen!*

Man kann auch zum Hausarzt gehen, nach einem festgestellten Zeckenbiss, und eine Blutprobe auf Borelien untersuchen lassen.
Zahlt normal die Krankenkasse.


----------



## rhinefisher (19. März 2018)

*AW: Borreliose durch Zeckenstiche - unbedingt Ernst zu nehmen!*



mikesch schrieb:


> Man kann auch zum Hausarzt gehen, nach einem festgestellten Zeckenbiss, und eine Blutprobe auf Borelien untersuchen lassen.
> Zahlt normal die Krankenkasse.



Nein - die Inkubationszeit beträgt Wochen bis Monate und selbst wenn man schon gelähmt ist, fällt der Nachweis oft noch schwer.
Das ist alles sehr tückisch.. .
Petri


----------



## honeybee (19. März 2018)

*AW: Borreliose durch Zeckenstiche - unbedingt Ernst zu nehmen!*

Sehr interessantes Buch.....welches auch bei uns im Schrank steht.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (19. März 2018)

*AW: Borreliose durch Zeckenstiche - unbedingt Ernst zu nehmen!*

Hallo, 

mal kurz zurück wegen der FSME laut meinem Heilpraktiker soll's vier Virenstämme geben aber Impfen kann man sich nur gegen einen! So sagt er macht das wenig Sinn!  
Immer gründlich absuchen und sich entsprechend kleiden war sein Rat.
Toi, toi, toi obwohl ich durch die Rheinauen krable blieb ich bis auf zwei mal zeckenfrei. 

Grussen Michael


----------



## Leech (19. März 2018)

*AW: Borreliose durch Zeckenstiche - unbedingt Ernst zu nehmen!*



schwerhoeriger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mal kurz zurück wegen der FSME laut meinem Heilpraktiker soll's vier Virenstämme geben aber Impfen kann man sich nur gegen einen! So sagt er macht das wenig Sinn!
> Immer gründlich absuchen und sich entsprechend kleiden war sein Rat.
> ...



Für 15 Euro Kosten nehme ich das auf mich.
Und ich verlasse mich da auf meinen Arzt.


----------



## Kochtopf (19. März 2018)

*AW: Borreliose durch Zeckenstiche - unbedingt Ernst zu nehmen!*

Ich muss gestehen nach meinem Einblick in das ausbildungsprogramm von Heilpraktikern halte ich sie allesamt für Scharlatane und Quacksalber


----------



## Zander_Ulli (19. März 2018)

*AW: Borreliose durch Zeckenstiche - unbedingt Ernst zu nehmen!*

Hallo an alle,
ich habe auch schon eine Infektion mit Borrelien hinter mir. Zum 
Glück war bei mir nach 4 Wochen Antibiotika alles vorbei. 
Bis jetzt zum Glück ohne negative Auswirkungen. Dummerweise
habe ich manchmal das Gefühl, dass ich wie ein Magnet auf
die Biester wirke. 
Im Wald beim Holz machen und auch wenn ich beim Angeln
querfeldein unterwegs bin verwende ich nun immer das Zecken-
Mittel: "Envira Anti-Zecken-Mittel"
Hoffe das ist jetzt keine Schleichwerbung (falls doch, 
liebe Mods den Beitrag einfach löschen ).
Das Sprühe ich mir auf Schuhe und Hose und seither habe 
ich Ruhe. Bei mir funktionierted das wirklich gut. 

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## Leech (19. März 2018)

*AW: Borreliose durch Zeckenstiche - unbedingt Ernst zu nehmen!*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich muss gestehen nach meinem Einblick in das ausbildungsprogramm von Heilpraktikern halte ich sie allesamt für Scharlatane und Quacksalber



Hat schon seinen Grund warum diese Leute keine Ärzte oder Therapeuten sind.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (19. März 2018)

*AW: Borreliose durch Zeckenstiche - unbedingt Ernst zu nehmen!*



Leech schrieb:


> Hat schon seinen Grund warum diese Leute keine Ärzte oder Therapeuten sind.



Hoi,

mag ich nicht und kann ich nicht abstreiten und gebe Euch auch recht wer so denkt. Aber wenn dir Ärzte nicht helfen können und du dort Linderung erfährst denkt man doch anders darüber!

Grussen Michael


----------



## rhinefisher (19. März 2018)

*AW: Borreliose durch Zeckenstiche - unbedingt Ernst zu nehmen!*



schwerhoeriger schrieb:


> Hoi,
> 
> mag ich nicht und kann ich nicht abstreiten und gebe Euch auch recht wer so denkt. Aber wenn dir Ärzte nicht helfen können und du dort Linderung erfährst denkt man doch anders darüber!
> 
> Grussen Michael



Stimmt auch - ich war so verzweifelt, dass ich auch, trotz aller Vernunft, mal zu einem Heilpraktiker gegangen bin.
Was für ein Vogel..... und der galt als Könner... .

Ich habe sogar Globuli geschluckt.....#d

Heute kann ich drüber lachen..:q


----------



## Kochtopf (19. März 2018)

*AW: Borreliose durch Zeckenstiche - unbedingt Ernst zu nehmen!*

Viele Beschwerden werden schon besser weil der/die HP sich für den Patienten Zeit nimmt. Frisch von der Klinik sind Hausärzte sehr... effizient


----------



## Lajos1 (20. März 2018)

*AW: Borreliose durch Zeckenstiche - unbedingt Ernst zu nehmen!*



schwerhoeriger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> Immer gründlich absuchen und sich entsprechend kleiden war sein Rat.
> ...


----------



## Leech (20. März 2018)

*AW: Borreliose durch Zeckenstiche - unbedingt Ernst zu nehmen!*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> schwerhoeriger schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hallo,
> ...


----------



## bombe20 (20. März 2018)

*AW: Borreliose durch Zeckenstiche - unbedingt Ernst zu nehmen!*

glücklicherweise kann eine infektion mit borrelien auch glimpflicher verlaufen. durch einen zeckenstich an der hinterseite meines oberschekls bekam ich eine hautborelliose. ich trottel bin erst zum arzt, als diese sich auf der vorderseite meines oberschenkels wieder geschlossen hatte. 6 wochen antibiotika waren die folge.

aber die ärzte sind gewarnt: letztes jahr wollte man meine frau nicht behandeln. urlaubszeit, krankenstand und ausschöpfung der aufnahmekapazitäten mit patienten. erst als sie den zeckenstich erwähnte und das sie zur zeit stillt, ging dann doch alles ganz schnell. ich glaube, es gab dann ein spezielles antibiotika.


----------



## Leech (20. März 2018)

*AW: Borreliose durch Zeckenstiche - unbedingt Ernst zu nehmen!*



bombe20 schrieb:


> glücklicherweise kann eine infektion mit borrelien auch glimpflicher verlaufen. durch einen zeckenstich an der hinterseite meines oberschekls bekam ich eine hautborelliose. ich trottel bin erst zum arzt, als diese sich auf der vorderseite meines oberschenkels wieder geschlossen hatte. 6 wochen antibiotika waren die folge.
> 
> aber die ärzte sind gewarnt: letztes jahr wollte man meine frau nicht behandeln. urlaubszeit, krankenstand und ausschöpfung der aufnahmekapazitäten mit patienten. erst als sie den zeckenstich erwähnte und das sie zur zeit stillt, ging dann doch alles ganz schnell. ich glaube, es gab dann ein spezielles antibiotika.



Ich betonte ja mehrfach, dass Borreliose tatsächlich auch völlig frei von Symptomen verlaufen kann, grade wenn der Körper bereits eigene Borreliose Antikörper besitzt, die eine neue Infektion sofort unterbinden.
Falls es dazu kommt, dass doch eine Infektion vorliegt, sollte man so schnell wie möglich zu Antibiotika greifen.


----------



## exstralsunder (20. März 2018)

*AW: Borreliose durch Zeckenstiche - unbedingt Ernst zu nehmen!*

Da will ich mal:
Ich saß vor einigen Jahren am Rügendamm und angelte.
Irgendwann verspürte ich einen Stich in Bauchnähe.
Ich dache: eine Ameise oder so.
Als ich abends unter der Dusche stand, sah ich sie dann: eine schöne dicke Zecke.
Mann wie man ist, hab ich die abgezogen und "entsorgt"
Es gab eine kleine Rötung. Nichts aber was schlimmer als ein Mückenstich aussah. 
*Jahre später* hatte ich auf einmal rasende Kopfschmerzen bekommen.
Ok-kann vorkommen...dachte ich mir.
Da ich kein Weichei sein wollte und nicht stundenlang beim Arzt sitzen wollte, hab ich mir Tabletten gekauft.
Damit waren die Schmerzen händelbar.
Jedenfalls hatte ich die Kopfschmerzen mehr oder weniger über 2 Monate /24 Stunden. (Im nachhinnein könnte ich mich dafür Ohrfeigen) 
Irgendwann erhielt ich eine Einladung zum Geburtstag von einer lieben Freundin. Auf der Rückreise von Neubrandenburg nach Dresden hörten die Kopfschmerzen schlagartig auf.
Prima: dachte ich mir. 
Aber die Freude währte nur kurz.
Eine halbe Stunde später bekam ich rasende Schmerzen in linken Schultergelenk.
Zu Hause angekommen, hab ich mich erst mal hingelegt.
Am nächsten Morgen tat mir neben dem Schultergelenk auch noch der Ellenbogen weh. 
Da hab ich sie mir wieder rausgekramt: meine Tabletten. Irgendwann waren die Schmerzen aber so groß, dass ich nach 2 Wochen "doch" schon zum Arzt bin.
Nunja...Ratlosigkeit. Erst mal Massagen und Bewegungstherapie. Beides hab ich nach weiteren 2 Wochen abgebrochen, weil die Schmerzen unerträglich wurden. Inzwischen war die komplette linke Seite außer Funktion. Laufen konnte ich noch unter Schmerzen. Der linke Arm "baumelte" einfach nur so runter. Ich konnte links nur noch ein wenig mit den Fingerspitzen wackeln...und das wars. Rechts bekam ich auch zunehmend rasene Schmerzen in der Schulter.
Nun hatte ich genug Zeit und saß zu Hause.
Auf "Premiere" (heute Sky) kam eine Reportage über Zecken. Dort hatte man verschiedene Patienten und Ärzte  interviewt .
Ein Mann saß im Rollstuhl und konnte sich nur noch schlecht artikulieren. Sabber lief ihm aus dem Mund. Jedenfalls erzählte er haargenau die Geschichte -wie sie weiter oben steht. Ich dachte mir: das gibts doch gar nicht. Arzt angerufen und das gesehene ihm erzählt. Ich bin eine halbe Stunde später beim Arzt gewesen und habe ein großes Blutbild machen lassen. 24 Stunden später wusste ich Bescheid.
Mein Körper war total verseucht. Mich hatte die Zecke mit Borreliose UND FSME infiziert.
Danach ging alles sehr schnell. Einweisung in die Medak Dresden und dann das komplette Programm.
bei der Visite meinte der Chefarzt: _"laut den Werten müssten sie eigentlich Tot sein. Zumindest habe ich einen sabbernden Mann erwartet, Sein Sie froh, dass nur die linke Seite kaputt ist"._
War folgte , war eine Jahrelange Therapie. 2x Kur und was weiß ich.
Geblieben sind zwei verkapselte Schultergelenke. Ich kann den linken Arm nur noch auf 90 Grad heben und den rechten auf 110 Grad. Dazu gabs gratis ein paar Wortfindungsstörungen. Sonst geht alles wieder.

Fazit: die Viecher sind nicht zu unterschätzen.
MV ist kein Zecken(problem)gebiet - so wie Bayern, aber das interessiert die Zecke nicht. Wenn euch was komisch an eurem Körper vorkommt: geht zum Arzt! lasst ein Blutbild machen-speziell zum Thema Zecken.Die negativen Auswirkungen eines Zeckenbisses können Jahre nach dem Biss auftreten. So wie mir der Arzt sagte, hatte mein Körper Antikörper gebildet. Aber es reicht ein Auslöser - Stress/Ärger auf Arbeit oder mit der Frau/Mann und dann passierts.


----------



## Leech (20. März 2018)

*AW: Borreliose durch Zeckenstiche - unbedingt Ernst zu nehmen!*



exstralsunder schrieb:


> Da will ich mal:
> Ich saß vor einigen Jahren am Rügendamm und angelte.
> Irgendwann verspürte ich einen Stich in Bauchnähe.
> Ich dache: eine Ameise oder so.
> ...



Ohman...dich hat es aber mit voller Härte erwischt.
Das tut mir sehr Leid.

Und echt unglaublich, dass das hier ein offizieller Diskussions-Thread geworden ist. :g


----------



## Christian.Siegler (20. März 2018)

*AW: Borreliose durch Zeckenstiche - unbedingt Ernst zu nehmen!*

@Leech: Nochmlas danke für den Gedankenanstoß!

Das ist ein wichtiges Thema. Darüber muss man informieren. Ich hoffe, Ihr könnt ein paar wertvolle Infos aus dem Interview mitnehmen!


----------



## PirschHirsch (20. März 2018)

*AW: Borreliose durch Zeckenstiche - unbedingt Ernst zu nehmen!*

@ exstralsunder:

Heftiges Schicksal, mein herzliches Beileid!

@ Christian:

THX für das Interview - insbesondere die potenzielle "Schnellhilfe" durch Antibiotika-Einnahme war mir bislang unbekannt.

Bin ja auch son Buschfuzzi, da interessiert mich das Thema sehr.


----------



## Leech (20. März 2018)

*AW: Borreliose durch Zeckenstiche - unbedingt Ernst zu nehmen!*



Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> @Leech: Nochmlas danke für den Gedankenanstoß!
> 
> Das ist ein wichtiges Thema. Darüber muss man informieren. Ich hoffe, Ihr könnt ein paar wertvolle Infos aus dem Interview mitnehmen!



Ja. Ist es tatsächlich.
Ich werde mit meinem Arzt am 11.04 tatsächlich einen kompletten Einsatzplan ausmachen, wie wir bei Zeckenbissen vorgehen werden.
Im Schnitt waren es immer so 5-6 im Jahr...das wäre pro Jahr Kosten von 180 € max. die man auf sich nehmen würde für Laboruntersuchungen.
Die Borreliose-Medikamente übernimmt die Krankenkasse. Ob er mir dieses Medikament präventiv verschreiben darf, wage ich aber irgendwie zu bezweifeln.


----------



## honeybee (20. März 2018)

*AW: Borreliose durch Zeckenstiche - unbedingt Ernst zu nehmen!*



Leech schrieb:


> Im Schnitt waren es immer so 5-6 im Jahr...das wäre pro Jahr Kosten von 180 € max. die man auf sich nehmen würde für Laboruntersuchungen.



Ich will Dir ja nicht zu nahe treten......aber das finde ich ehrlich gesagt etwas übertrieben.

Oder willst Du wirklich nach jedem Zeckenbiss einfach so auf Verdacht Antibiotika nehmen? 
Irgendwann benötigst Du dann mal Antibiotika und hast Resistenzen, dann siehst Du alt aus.

In "Guten" Jahren hatte ich 4 bis 6 Zecken....am Tag und das im Risikogebiet.
Letztes Jahre waren es ingesamt nur 15 oder 16.....

Aber einfach mal so Antibiotika nehmen.....nur weil es vielleicht sein könnte.....niemals


----------



## Taxidermist (20. März 2018)

*AW: Borreliose durch Zeckenstiche - unbedingt Ernst zu nehmen!*

Ich sags mal so, man kann es mit der Vorsorge auch übertreiben, so bedauerlich die einzelnen Erkrankungen auch sind!
Ich war in jungen Jahren Zecken extrem ausgesetzt, einfach weil ich damals als Lehrling die dankbare Aufgabe hatte, Jägern ihre Rehböcke (Gehörne!) aufzusetzen.
Das waren dann auch mal 300-500  Stück pro Saison.
Die ganzen Köpfe kamen wimmelnd vor Zecken an, die natürlich alle bestrebt sind das tote Tier zu verlassen!
Mein Chef war meistens zu geizig, die Köppe z.B. erst mal ein zu frieren, was das Problem erledigt hätte.
Ich hatte also regelmäßig diese Plagegeister an Stellen sitzen, wo die Sonne nicht scheint.
Heute glaube ich, mir damals eine Grundimmunisierung erworben zu haben?
Auch die FSME Impfung war mir lange Jahre, wegen zu heftigen Nebenwirkungen, eher suspekt und habe deshalb darauf verzichtet.
Das mag sich aber eventuell durch neuere Mittel geändert haben?

Jürgen


----------



## Pinocio (20. März 2018)

*AW: Borreliose durch Zeckenstiche - unbedingt Ernst zu nehmen!*



Leech schrieb:


> Ja. Ist es tatsächlich.
> Ich werde mit meinem Arzt am 11.04 tatsächlich einen kompletten Einsatzplan ausmachen, wie wir bei Zeckenbissen vorgehen werden.
> Im Schnitt waren es immer so 5-6 im Jahr...das wäre pro Jahr Kosten von 180 € max. die man auf sich nehmen würde für Laboruntersuchungen.
> Die Borreliose-Medikamente übernimmt die Krankenkasse. Ob er mir dieses Medikament präventiv verschreiben darf, wage ich aber irgendwie zu bezweifeln.



Entschuldige, aber wenn man so vorgeht, sind wohl die Zecken ein kleines Problem, wenn man bedenkt was Antibiotika noch so alles mit und in dir macht.
Übrigens ätherische Öle, wie Ledum, Lavendel oder Minze (Oh wei ein Scharlatantipp) helfen auch sehr gut, dass sich Zecken nicht festsetzen. Verhilft zu mehr Zeit, bis der Biss kommt. Da kann man dann schön absammeln.

Habe jährliche einige Zecken, aber ich mache dennoch kein so ein Brimmborium darum. Wenn ich zu Hause bin wird abgesammelt und gründlich geduscht. Wenn eine beisst dann ziehe ich sie direkt ab und beobachte die Stelle.
Ich denke, es ist ein ernstes Thema, ja, aber deshalb nur noch rumlaufen als hätte ein Gasangriff stattgefunden, halte ich dann doch für übertrieben.


----------



## arcidosso (20. März 2018)

*AW: Borreliose durch Zeckenstiche - unbedingt Ernst zu nehmen!*



Leech schrieb:


> Das Problem ist halt eben, dass man solche Dinge einfach übersieht oder das Tier bereits zu Beginn des Ausflugs beißt und man erst Stunden später zuhause den Täter feststellt....
> 
> Ich nutze sonst Anti Brumm Forte. Das schützt mich 5 Stunden lang vor Zecken. Aber man übersieht eine Stelle...und genau die finden die Biester dann. #d



Hej, 
ich kann die bisherigen Ratschläge nur bestätigen. Schweden ohne Zecken ... gibt es kaum. Mich hatte es auch erwischt im Bereich des Oberschenkels und einer Achselhöhle. Mein Hausarzt, er hatte bis dato mein Vertrauen, erkannte dies nicht und behandelte mich aufgrund irgendeiner Reaktion ( was ja grundsätzlich stimmt ). Meine Frau ( Krankenschwester ) war ganz anderer Meinung und war sich sicher, dass ist ein Zeckenbiß. Leider bestätigte sich diese Meinung und die Wanderröte wanderte tatsächlich auf meinem Oberschenkel bis sie bierdeckelgroß war. Die Antibiotica-Therapie schlug dann an, die Rötung ging vollständig zurück. Nicht jedoch im Bereich der Achsel, dort begleitet mich jetzt auf Dauer eine Rötung in Größe eines Euro-Stückes. 
Anschließend habe ich mich impfen lassen gegen FSME. Gegen Borreliose ist bisher kein Kraut gewachsen.  
Die Blutuntersuchung ( immer daran denken und durchführen lassen) verlief auch ohne Befund.
Meine Zeckenabwehr in Schweden ist ausser der sachgerechten Kleidung und Körperabsuche das Anti-Zeckenmittel  " Anti-Brumm-.forte". Es mag noch andere verschiedene Mittelchen geben, aber dieses hat sich bei mir bewährt. Das es ein wenig stinkt, nehme ich gern in Kauf. Es hilft auch hervorragend gegen Mücken ( ca. 3h lang ), danach eben neu auftragen. 

Viel Glück euch Allen.


----------



## honeybee (20. März 2018)

*AW: Borreliose durch Zeckenstiche - unbedingt Ernst zu nehmen!*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich sags mal so, man kann es mit der Vorsorge auch übertreiben, so bedauerlich die einzelnen Erkrankungen auch sind!
> Jürgen



Da gebe ich Dir recht. Dann dürfte man ja nicht mehr vor die Türe.
Das Problem ist eben.....durch das viele Antibiotika entwickeln sich Resistenzen. Wenn Du durch unglückliche Umstände mal einen MRSA einsammelst, könnte das sehr dumm enden.



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Auch die FSME Impfung war mir lange Jahre, wegen zu heftigen Nebenwirkungen, eher suspekt.
> Das mag sich aber eventuell durch neuere Mittel geändert haben?



FSME lasse ich regelmäßig auffrischen.....bisher noch keine Nebenwirkungen bemerkt. Tetanus, so finde ich, ist schlimmer 

Was mir aufgefallen ist......unser Hund hatte im Jahr 2016 ein Scalibor Halsband bekommen, aufgrund von einem Urlaub in einem Land, wo es Sandmücken gibt.
Scalibor Halsbänder sind auch die einzigsten, die gegen die Auwaldzecken wirksam sind.
Unser Hund hatte keinerlei Getier an sich.
Wir auch nicht......lag wohl am engen Körperkontakt, so das wir auch geschützt waren.

Ohne Scalibor der selbe Befall wie immer......


----------



## exstralsunder (20. März 2018)

*AW: Borreliose durch Zeckenstiche - unbedingt Ernst zu nehmen!*



Leech schrieb:


> Ohman...dich hat es aber mit voller Härte erwischt.
> Das tut mir sehr Leid.
> 
> Und echt unglaublich, dass das hier ein offizieller Diskussions-Thread geworden ist. :g



Ich habs überlebt-und das zählt. 



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> @ exstralsunder:
> 
> Heftiges Schicksal, mein herzliches Beileid!
> 
> .



Ähm...ich lebe noch 
Das einzige was mich nervt, ist die Tatsache, dass ich über Jahre nahezu Bewegungsunfähig war. Egal ob schwimmen, laufen oder Rad fahren: die Gelenke taten höllisch weh. 
Seit dem schleppe ich 15 Kilo zu viel an Gewicht mit mir rum.
Mein Gewicht halte ich auch seit Jahren. Was für mich erst mal heißt: Ernährungstechnisch ist alles ok. Naja und ein Tennisprofi werde ich wohl auch nicht mehr.


----------



## rhinefisher (20. März 2018)

*AW: Borreliose durch Zeckenstiche - unbedingt Ernst zu nehmen!*



exstralsunder schrieb:


> Da will ich mal:
> Ich saß vor einigen Jahren am Rügendamm und angelte.
> Irgendwann verspürte ich einen Stich in Bauchnähe.
> Ich dache: eine Ameise oder so.
> ...



Eigentlich alles wie bei mir... armer Teufel!
Und an diejenigen, die in einem solchen Fall tatsächlich an Wadenwickel und Heiler glauben;ohne Antibiose ist man dann tot.
Meine erste infektion muße ich ohne Behandlung überstehen.
6 Wochen konne ich weder Stehen noch liegen und meine Schmerzen in ALLEN Gelenken waren dermaßen stark... ich wollte nur noch sterben.. .
Petri


----------



## Taxidermist (20. März 2018)

*AW: Borreliose durch Zeckenstiche - unbedingt Ernst zu nehmen!*



Pinocio schrieb:


> Übrigens ätherische Öle, wie Ledum, Lavendel oder Minze (Oh wei ein Scharlatantipp) helfen auch sehr gut, dass sich Zecken nicht festsetzen. Verhilft zu mehr Zeit, bis der Biss kommt. Da kann man dann schön absammeln.



Keine Ahnung, ob die von dir aufgelisteten Öle eine Abwehrfunktion haben, aber Neemöl hat erwiesen eine solche!
Am Hund hat sich das zumindest jahrelang bewährt, auch gegen Mücken.
http://www.neemoel.info/hund.html
Und wenn nix anderes mehr hilft, dann eben Antibrumm forte, oder Nobite, mit bis 50% DEET Anteil, bei Aufenthalt in der Rheinaue z.B..

Jürgen


----------



## Lajos1 (20. März 2018)

*AW: Borreliose durch Zeckenstiche - unbedingt Ernst zu nehmen!*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Auch die FSME Impfung war mir lange Jahre, wegen zu heftigen Nebenwirkungen, eher suspekt und habe deshalb darauf verzichtet.
> Das mag sich aber eventuell durch neuere Mittel geändert haben?
> 
> Jürgen



Hallo,

ich habe seit 1985 meine Grundimmunisierung gegen FSME mit immer wieder Auffrischungsimpfungen, ohne jegliche Nebenwirkungen. Wie Honeybee schon schreibt, die Tetanusimpfung spürt man deutlicher (ich so 3-4 Tage lang).
Die stärksten Nebenwirkungen hatte ich bei einer Impfung gegen Lungenentzündungen, war aber auch nicht wirklich schlimm.

Gruß

lajos


----------



## Taxidermist (20. März 2018)

*AW: Borreliose durch Zeckenstiche - unbedingt Ernst zu nehmen!*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> ich habe seit 1985 meine Grundimmunisierung gegen FSME mit immer wieder Auffrischungsimpfungen, ohne jegliche Nebenwirkungen. Wie Honeybee schon schreibt, die Tetanusimpfung spürt man deutlicher (ich so 3-4 Tage lang).
> Die stärksten Nebenwirkungen hatte ich bei einer Impfung gegen Lungenentzündungen, war aber auch nicht wirklich schlimm.



Mir ist schon klar, dass man sich gegen alles Mögliche impfen lassen kann?
Danke auch für die sicherlich wohlgemeinten Ratschläge, aber ich bin "Impfmuffel" und bin die letzten 58 Jahre gut damit gefahren!
So hatte ich z.B. meine letzte Tetanusimpfung, bewusst mit ca.30 Jahren und verspüre überhaupt keine Lust darauf, mein Verhalten zu verändern.

Jürgen


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (20. März 2018)

*AW: Borreliose durch Zeckenstiche - unbedingt Ernst zu nehmen!*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Beim falschen Entfernen der Zecken wird oft erst der Startschuss für eine Borrellieninfektion gegeben.
> Es wird an den festsitzenden Zecken gedrückt, geschraubt, mit Öl ertränkt und sonstige unnötige Operationen ausgeführt, die diese netten Tierchen erst mal in Todesangst versetzen und dabei ihren Mageninhalt in die Wunde erbrechen lässt!
> Auch die so genanten Zeckenzangen und Zeckenpinzetten , vor allem die billigen Plastikmodelle, bewirken genau diesen Effekt!
> Die bei weitem beste Methode zum Entfernen, ist das Aushebeln mit dem Zeckenhebel oder Zeckenhaken.
> ...



Den Beitrag sollte man anpinnen! Das ist das A und das O beim Umgang mit Zecken!




Leech schrieb:


> Ich werde mit meinem Arzt am 11.04 tatsächlich einen kompletten Einsatzplan ausmachen, wie wir bei Zeckenbissen vorgehen werden.
> Im Schnitt waren es immer so 5-6 im Jahr...das wäre pro Jahr Kosten von 180 € max. die man auf sich nehmen würde für Laboruntersuchungen.
> Die Borreliose-Medikamente übernimmt die Krankenkasse. Ob er mir dieses Medikament präventiv verschreiben darf, wage ich aber irgendwie zu bezweifeln.



Mach dich mal nicht komplett verrückt, auch wenn in dem Faden hier von einigen bedauerlichen worst-case-Fällen zu lesen ist.

Ich habe/hatte als Jäger/Angler und früher Soldat bestimmt schon Zecken im gut dreistelligen Bereich, pro Jahr entferne ich immer noch je nach Saison 20-30 Tiere von mir. Eine Borrelien-Anfangssymptomatik hatte ich genau einmal, die kreisförmige Rötung ohne folgende Symptome. 
Selbst die bedeutet schlussendlich nur, dass die Zecke mit Borrelien befrachtet war und dein Immunsystem darauf reagiert, daraus folgt nicht zwangsläufig eine Infektion. Wenn du gut beinander bist, klärt dein System das zügig vor Ort.

Ich habe mich ein Jahr später ohne Befund testen lassen.

Gegen FSME habe ich mich aber nach einem Vorfall im Bekanntenkreis immunisieren lassen.





Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich sags mal so, man kann es mit der Vorsorge auch übertreiben, so bedauerlich die einzelnen Erkrankungen auch sind!
> 
> Eben, prophylaktisch Borreliose-Medikamente oder Antibiotika kann u.U. bedeuten, einen nicht vorhandenen Teufel mit dem Beelzebub versuchen auszutreiben.
> 
> ...



Du hast also als Lehrling Jägern in Größenordnung Hörner aufgesetzt und dir dabei regelmäßig was eingefangen?|rolleyes:q



Taxidermist schrieb:


> So hatte ich z.B. meine letzte Tetanusimpfung, bewusst mit ca.30 Jahren und verspüre überhaupt keine Lust darauf, mein Verhalten zu verändern.



Meine Ärztin meinte, wer Grundimmunisierung und regelmäßig hat impfen lassen, sollte nach der Impfung um das 30. Jahr herum in den meisten Fällen ein Leben lang immun sein.|wavey:


----------



## Taxidermist (20. März 2018)

*AW: Borreliose durch Zeckenstiche - unbedingt Ernst zu nehmen!*

@Sten, da hast du ja mal wieder geschickt zitiert, um diesen Eindruck zu erwecken!



> Sten Hagelvoll;
> Du hast also als Lehrling Jägern in Größenordnung Hörner aufgesetzt und dir dabei regelmäßig was eingefangen?|rolleyes:q



Jürgen


----------



## Leech (20. März 2018)

*AW: Borreliose durch Zeckenstiche - unbedingt Ernst zu nehmen!*



Pinocio schrieb:


> Entschuldige, aber wenn man so vorgeht, sind wohl die Zecken ein kleines Problem, wenn man bedenkt was Antibiotika noch so alles mit und in dir macht.
> Übrigens ätherische Öle, wie Ledum, Lavendel oder Minze (Oh wei ein Scharlatantipp) helfen auch sehr gut, dass sich Zecken nicht festsetzen. Verhilft zu mehr Zeit, bis der Biss kommt. Da kann man dann schön absammeln.
> 
> Habe jährliche einige Zecken, aber ich mache dennoch kein so ein Brimmborium darum. Wenn ich zu Hause bin wird abgesammelt und gründlich geduscht. Wenn eine beisst dann ziehe ich sie direkt ab und beobachte die Stelle.
> Ich denke, es ist ein ernstes Thema, ja, aber deshalb nur noch rumlaufen als hätte ein Gasangriff stattgefunden, halte ich dann doch für übertrieben.



A) Ich stehe körperlich nicht unter antibiotischem Dauerbeschuss. Nach einem Zeckenstich vertrage ich eine Tablette Antibiotika durchaus, vor allem wen Borrellien in der Zecke nachgewiesen wurden.

B) Ich nutze bereits Mittel, die ich mir auf entsprechende Körperstellen schmiere, um weiter abzudecken.
Dennoch ist mir eine Zecke durchgerutscht und hätte dann fast meinen Sommer kaputt gemacht.



> Mach dich mal nicht komplett verrückt, auch wenn in dem Faden hier von einigen bedauerlichen worst-case-Fällen zu lesen ist.



Keine Sorge. Ich bespreche diese Dinge nur vorsorglich mit dem Arzt. Und man muss nicht mehr Risiko eingehen als notwendig.



> ich habe seit 1985 meine Grundimmunisierung gegen FSME mit immer wieder  Auffrischungsimpfungen, ohne jegliche Nebenwirkungen. Wie Honeybee schon  schreibt, die Tetanusimpfung spürt man deutlicher (ich so 3-4 Tage  lang).



Ich denke mal zumindest bei der FSME-Impfung sind wir uns dann fast alle einig.


----------



## Maxthecat (21. März 2018)

*AW: Borreliose durch Zeckenstiche - unbedingt Ernst zu nehmen!*

Moin !
Kommt mir doch alles sehr bekannt vor . Im 1993/94 hatte ich plötzlich Probleme mit meinem rechten Spunggelenk , so das ich nur unter starken Schmerzen laufen konnte . Dies ist auch öfters bis auf das dreifache angeschwollen und war total heiß .

Also ab zu Hausarzt , der mich überwiesen zum Orthopäden . Massagen und andere Behandlungen halfen alle nicht . Musste denn ins Krankenhaus , weil der Ortopäde keinen Rat mehr wusste . 

Untersuchung und denn Op am entzündeten Sprunggelenk , die schon hoch bis zur Wade ging . Gut dachte ich , das war es denn wohl und es wird jetzt alles wieder .

Musste denn ja an Gehilfen ca. 8 Wochen laufen und hatte da schon Probleme und starke Schmerzen in den Handgelenken und der linken Schulter . 

Der behandelnde Arzt meinte denn es könnte wohl Rheuma sein , also wieder Untersuchungen und Knochenszintigramm .

Die Diagnose vom Radiologen , wissen sie eigentlich das sie schwer Krank sind !Sie haben eine schwere chronische Polyarthritis ! 

Medikamente haben nicht wirklich geholfen gegen die teils heftigen Schmerzen und Entzündungen der Gelenke . Ich musste machmal auf allen vieren zur Toilette kriechen , eine tasse Kaffee heben oder Zähne putzen war manchesmal  unmöglich wegen den starken Schmerzen in den Handgelenken und Fingern .

Arbeiten als Gas Wasser Installateur ging natürlich mit den Beschwerden auch nicht mehr . Darauf folgten mehrere Reha's und unterschiedliche Therapien mit Rheumamitteln .

So , denn ca. nach 10 Jahren 2003/4 musste ich wieder mal zu einem weiteren Gutachter wegen EU Renten Antrag nach Hannover .

Der Arzt stellte denn mit der Untersuchung des Blutes fest , Restspuren von Borroliose im Blut ! Toll dachte ich , 10 Jahre kämpft dein Körper dagegen an und keiner kam vorher mal auf die Idee dort nach zu schauen .

Was habe ich nun davon , eine Autoimmunkrankheit ,sprich Chronische Polyarthritis für das ganze Leben !


----------



## Taxidermist (21. März 2018)

*AW: Borreliose durch Zeckenstiche - unbedingt Ernst zu nehmen!*

Das ist wirklich erschütternd, was man hier zu lesen bekommt!
Es scheinen ja doch so Einige von dieser heimtückischen Krankheit betroffen zu sein?
Und es deutet einiges darauf hin, dass Ärzte die Möglichkeit einer Borrelieninfektion, diagnostisch nicht unbedingt aufm Zettel haben?
Bleibt wohl nichts anderes übrig, wenn man schon zur Risikogruppe gehört und das tut man wohl schon, wenn man irgendwann mal eine Zecke hatte, entsprechend selbst darauf hinzuweisen!
Dafür muss man sich, bei solcher Gelegenheit, erst mal selbst auch wieder erinnern? 

Jürgen


----------



## Leech (21. März 2018)

*AW: Borreliose durch Zeckenstiche - unbedingt Ernst zu nehmen!*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Das ist wirklich erschütternd, was man hier zu lesen bekommt!
> Es scheinen ja doch so Einige von dieser heimtückischen Krankheit betroffen zu sein?
> Es deutet einiges darauf hin, dass Ärzte die Möglichkeit einer Borrelieninfektion diagnostisch nicht unbedingt aufm Zettel haben?
> Bleibt wohl nichts anderes übrig, wenn man schon zur Risikogruppe gehört und das tut man wohl schon, wenn man irgendwann mal eine Zecke hatte, entsprechend selbst darauf hinzuweisen!
> ...



Darum unter anderem das Gespräch mit meinem Allgemeinmediziner. Ich werde ihm das mit dem Angeln mitteilen, damit er in Zukunft ggf bei entsprechenden Symptomen reagieren kann.
Diagnostisch ist Borreliose halt einfach schwer festzustellen.
Die Symptomatik ist einfach außerhalb der typischen Wanderröte wie eine Sommergrippe einzustufen.
Fieber, Schnupfen, Husten, Gliederschmerzen, Kopfschmerzen.
Die Spätfolgen solcher Bisse sind am Heftigsten, zwar nicht immer da...aber man muss es ja nicht drauf ankommen lassen.

Ich denke mal, dass auch die Aufmerksamkeit der Ärzte größer werden wird, weil eben durch die Einschleppung neuer Überträger wie der Auwaldzecke die Krankheit über kurz oder lang mehr Menschen infizieren wird.

Es scheint ja sogar mittlerweile ein Impfstoff gegen Borreliose in der klinischen Testphase am Menschen angekommen zu sein, nachdem der Stoff bei Tieren die erwünschte Wirkung erzielt hat.


----------



## Taxidermist (21. März 2018)

*AW: Borreliose durch Zeckenstiche - unbedingt Ernst zu nehmen!*



Leech schrieb:


> Diagnostisch ist Borreliose halt einfach schwer festzustellen.



Ich hatte vor zwei Jahren auch ein seltsames Krankheitsbild, worauf ich hier nicht näher eingehen mag, aber damals habe ich auf die Borreliose Möglichkeit bei mir hingewiesen.
Nach Blutuntersuchung ohne Befund, wurde mir gesagt, der einzige wirklich fundierte Nachweis würde über eine Lumbalpunktion gehen.
Und mir mit einer Nadel im Spinalkanal rumstochern zu lassen, habe ich dann doch abgelehnt!

Jürgen


----------



## Leech (21. März 2018)

*AW: Borreliose durch Zeckenstiche - unbedingt Ernst zu nehmen!*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich hatte vor zwei Jahren auch ein seltsames Krankheitsbild, worauf ich hier nicht näher eingehen mag, aber damals habe ich auf die Borreliose Möglichkeit bei mir hingewiesen.
> Nach Blutuntersuchung ohne Befund, wurde mir gesagt, der einzige wirklich fundierte Nachweis würde über eine Lumbalpunktion gehen.
> Und mir mit einer Nadel im Spinalkanal rumstochern zu lassen, habe ich dann doch abgelehnt!
> 
> Jürgen



Da ich bereits einige Narben von schweren Operationen mit mir rumtrage, wäre eine Lumbalpunktion das kleinste Übel, dass ich jemals im Krankenhaus über mich hätte ergehen lassen.

Unangenehm. Aber manchmal notwendig.

lg Leech


----------



## Lajos1 (21. März 2018)

*AW: Borreliose durch Zeckenstiche - unbedingt Ernst zu nehmen!*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Das ist wirklich erschütternd, was man hier zu lesen bekommt!
> Es scheinen ja doch so Einige von dieser heimtückischen Krankheit betroffen zu sein?
> Und es deutet einiges darauf hin, dass Ärzte die Möglichkeit einer Borrelieninfektion, diagnostisch nicht unbedingt aufm Zettel haben?
> Bleibt wohl nichts anderes übrig, wenn man schon zur Risikogruppe gehört und das tut man wohl schon, wenn man irgendwann mal eine Zecke hatte, entsprechend selbst darauf hinzuweisen!
> ...


----------



## Thomas E. (21. März 2018)

*AW: Borreliose durch Zeckenstiche - unbedingt Ernst zu nehmen!*

Hi Lajos,

leider ist das so.

Auch durch das Unwissen, oder die Ignoranz vieler Ärzte.

Hier können Betroffene Hilfe finden und siich austauschen :
https://forum.onlyme-aktion.org/index.php


----------



## sprogoe (21. März 2018)

*AW: Borreliose durch Zeckenstiche - unbedingt Ernst zu nehmen!*

Bei Verdacht auf eine Borrelioseinfektion wendet man sich besser an eine Selbsthilfegruppe und läßt sich dort einen Arzt empfehlen, die sind darauf spezialisiert, die Hausärzte eher nicht. Vor allem werden von solchen Ärzten die Blutproben an ein spezielles Labor in Karlsruhe geschickt, die auch eine lange zurückliegende Infektion noch sicher erkennen.
Meine Frau hatte 1999 eine Infektion mit Wanderröte, bekam Antibiotika, leider aber nicht lange genug. 4 Jahre später traten dann heftigste Sympthome auf, Gliederschmerzen, Steifheit der Finger usw. und morgens nach dem Aufstehen hing der Mund schief, wie nach einem Schlaganfall.
Hausarzt meinte nur, das kann keine Borreliose sein, also einen Arzt aus der Selbsthilfegruppe aufgesucht, Blutprobe nach Karlsruhe geschickt und heraus kam, nicht nur Borreliose, auch noch Ehrlichose. Sie bekam 8 Mon. Infusionen mit ständig wechselnden Antibiotika, bis die Ärztin uns mitteilte, daß sie die Behandlung nicht weiter fortführen könne, da die Kasse die Kosten nicht übernehmen will, aus dem Grund kann sie nur noch Privatpatienten behandeln. Also liefen wir wieder zu verschiedenen Ärzten, unter anderem auch zu einem Neurologen. Als dieser dann mit einer derart niederschmetternden Aussage rüber kam "kann es sein, daß das alles bei Ihnen nur hier ist?" (dabei zeigte er auf den Kopf), habe ich gesagt, jetzt holen wir zum Gegenschlag aus und stellen einen Antrag auf Erwerbsminderungsrente, in der Hoffnung, die Rentenversicherung würde schon alle Hebel in Bewegung setzen, um der Sache richtig auf den Grund zu gehen. Inzwischen lag der Zeckenbiß 7 Jahre zurück.
Bereits nach 3 Wochen hatte sie einen Termin beim Gutachter im Krankenhaus und nach weiteren 3 Wochen kam der Bescheid der Rentenversicherung daß sie zu 100 erwerbsgemindert ist und es wurde ihr Rente gezahlt. Danach mußte sie alle 1 - 1,5 Jahre zu einem Gutachter und hatte jedes Mal Angst, daß womöglich dabei eine Meinung heraus kommt, die zur Einstellung der Rentenzahlung führt. Stattdessen fanden diese Gutachter weitere Folgesympthome wie Depressionen; ausgelöst durch die Borreliose; und Polyneurophati. Nach 6 Jahren Rentenzahlung bekam sie den Bescheid, daß die Rente ohne weitere Nachprüfung bis zum Erreichen der Altersruhegrenze 2028 weitergezahlt wird.
Damit will ich sagen, Leute; kämpfen und auch nicht davor zurückschrecken, ungewöhnliche Wege zu gehen.
In diesem Sinne, euch allen alles gute.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Kochtopf (21. März 2018)

*AW: Borreliose durch Zeckenstiche - unbedingt Ernst zu nehmen!*

Danke Siggi - wie wurde/wird die Borreliosedepression behandelt?


----------



## Thomas E. (21. März 2018)

*AW: Borreliose durch Zeckenstiche - unbedingt Ernst zu nehmen!*

Leider gibt es viel zu wenig Spezialisten und chr. Borreliose ist nicht anerkannt.
Diese Ärzte sind überlaufen und man wartet sehr lange auf einen Termin.
Man muß die Behandlung meist selbst bezahlen, weil nur privat.

Viele werden zudem arbeitsunfähig.

Längst nicht Jeder kann geheilt werden.

Forschung findet nicht statt !


----------



## sprogoe (21. März 2018)

*AW: Borreliose durch Zeckenstiche - unbedingt Ernst zu nehmen!*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Danke Siggi - wie wurde/wird die Borreliosedepression behandelt?



Naja, mit Antidepressiva, hat sie aber überhaupt nicht gut vertragen, bis mittags kam sie kaum auf die Beine. Gebessert hat sich garnichts, Schmerzen tag und nacht, dazu massive Schlafstöungen.


----------



## Mollebulle (21. März 2018)

*AW: Borreliose durch Zeckenstiche - unbedingt Ernst zu nehmen!*

Beim angeln (Bootsangler) hol ich mir keine Zecken an den Körper.-
.
Ganz anders sieht es mit meinem Strebergarten aus (wo ich auch Fische räuchere) da hab ich es mir zur Pflicht gemacht den Körper an den kritischen Stellen abzusuchen und auf    j e d e n   F a l l    zu duschen.
Meine Madam hilft mir bei der Suche  an den "uneinsichtigen"  Stellen.....
.
Konstanz liegt halt dick in der roten Zone (besonders Zeckengefährdetes Gebiet)


----------



## Pinocio (21. März 2018)

*AW: Borreliose durch Zeckenstiche - unbedingt Ernst zu nehmen!*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, ob die von dir aufgelisteten Öle eine Abwehrfunktion haben, aber Neemöl hat erwiesen eine solche!
> Am Hund hat sich das zumindest jahrelang bewährt, auch gegen Mücken.
> http://www.neemoel.info/hund.html
> Und wenn nix anderes mehr hilft, dann eben Antibrumm forte, oder Nobite, mit bis 50% DEET Anteil, bei Aufenthalt in der Rheinaue z.B..
> ...



Ledum, auch bekannt als Sumpfporst, hilft bei Insektenstichen aller Art, also man kann es danach draufschmieren. Es gehen auch Gerüchte um, dass Ledum auch bei Borrliose helfen kann. Da bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher, müssste man mal nachschauen.
Auf jeden Fall riecht das Zeug richtig stark ätherisch und bei mir hilfts auch die Zecken fern zu halten.
Man kann es auch in sein Bier tun  der Rausch wird ungleich stärker. War früher eine Zutat im Bier, da ich mich mal mit Bierbrauen auf die alte Art beschäftigt habe, kam ich zufällig auf die Wirkung gegen Zecken und Mücken.

Zu den Impfungen, ich bin ungeimpft und das werde ich nach jetzigem Stand auch bleiben.


----------



## rhinefisher (21. März 2018)

*AW: Borreliose durch Zeckenstiche - unbedingt Ernst zu nehmen!*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich hatte vor zwei Jahren auch ein seltsames Krankheitsbild, worauf ich hier nicht näher eingehen mag, aber damals habe ich auf die Borreliose Möglichkeit bei mir hingewiesen.
> Nach Blutuntersuchung ohne Befund, wurde mir gesagt, der einzige wirklich fundierte Nachweis würde über eine Lumbalpunktion gehen.
> Und mir mit einer Nadel im Spinalkanal rumstochern zu lassen, habe ich dann doch abgelehnt!
> 
> Jürgen



So ist das leider: Als ich anfang Dezember 2009 ins Krankenhaus getorkelt kam, ich konnte mich kaum noch auf den Beinen halten, habe ich denen sofort gesagt, das sich alles nach Borrelliose anfühlt. Test gemacht - nix gefunden.
Die haben sich 14 Tage lang abgemüht: Ca 40 Untersuchungen und über 80 Blutproben, Urin und Stuhl gesammelt, mich in 2 Spezialkliniken vorgestellt, CT, MRT, Elektodingsbums Und was weiß ich nicht alles.. .
0 Ergebniß!
Erst die Punktion brachte Klarheit - 4 Wochen 2 spezielle Antibiotika und gut war.. .


Das Hauptproblem ist die durchseuchung der Zecken.
Vor Jahren, Ende 90 Anfang 2000, habe ich eine Untersuchung gelesen, welche die Erregerhäufigkeit bei den Zecken zum Inhalt hatte.
Die Zahlen bekomme ich nicht mehr zusammen, aber 10 Jahre vor dieser Erhebung waren ca. 2..3..4..Promille der Zecken infektiös - Zum Zeitpunkt der Untersuchung sowas im die 7..8..%.
Das stellte eine verzwanzigfachung der Infektiösen Tiere dar... .
Auch hatte sich das Gefährdungsgebiet nahezu verdoppelt.. .

Da kommen noch lustige Zeiten auf uns zu.

Ich wünsche euch allen viel Glück und gute Besserung!
Und das kommt wirklich von Herzen!!


----------



## Thomas E. (22. März 2018)

*AW: Borreliose durch Zeckenstiche - unbedingt Ernst zu nehmen!*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Nach Blutuntersuchung ohne Befund, wurde mir gesagt, der einzige wirklich fundierte Nachweis würde über eine Lumbalpunktion gehen.



Doch das ist laut Professor Schardt wenig sinnvoll: „Früher war die  Liquoruntersuchung obligatorisch, heute ist es eindeutig belegt, dass  sie auch bei eindeutiger Neuro*borreliose zu einem falsch negativem  Ergebnis führen kann. Also kann auf diese nicht ganz ungefährliche  Untersuchung eigentlich verzichtet werden.“

Aus:
https://www.lw-heute.de/index.php?redid=16419


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (5. Mai 2018)

*AW: Borreliose durch Zeckenstiche - unbedingt Ernst zu nehmen!*

Hi Freunde, ich habe gerade eben wieder eine fiese Zecke aus der Haut meines Hundes entfernt. Ich glaube Taxidermist war es, der Zeckenhaken im Allgemeinen empfahl (sind für Hunde, natürlich auch für Mensch ideal). Schließe ich mich vollends an, hier 2 Bildchen:












Die Nutzung.

Unter den Körper der Zecke schieben, zwischen Kopf und dem Beutel ( wie auch immer man das nennt) und durch langsames Drehen und leichten Zug den Parasit entfernen. Ich habe bei nun mehr als 100 Zecken in 6 Jahren kein Problem gehabt. Kopf kam immer sauber raus, kein entleeren der Zecke.


----------



## Bodensee89 (5. Mai 2018)

*AW: Borreliose durch Zeckenstiche - unbedingt Ernst zu nehmen!*

Hi, 

funktioniert das auch bei Zecken die nicht vollgefressen sind ? 

Bei mir am Körper finde Ich Sie immer früher. 

Gruß Florian


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (5. Mai 2018)

*AW: Borreliose durch Zeckenstiche - unbedingt Ernst zu nehmen!*

Ja. Es gibt 2 Haken. Der größere Greifer entfernt die vollen Blutsauger, der Kleine dann für die frisch Angesetzten. Ist etwas fummelig, geht aber mit etwas Übung flott.


----------



## Bodensee89 (5. Mai 2018)

*AW: Borreliose durch Zeckenstiche - unbedingt Ernst zu nehmen!*

Danke


----------



## Pinocio (6. Mai 2018)

*AW: Borreliose durch Zeckenstiche - unbedingt Ernst zu nehmen!*

Cooles Teil, schau ich mal nach.

Gestern hatte ich die erste kleine Zecke. Unser Hund hat massenweise, die Zeit für Zecken scheint jetzt wirklich gut (für uns weniger gut). Wenn es noch etwas feuchter wird, geht's dann richtig ab.
Also immer Augen auf nach dem Angeln. Hab von meiner Mutter ein Öl bekommen, das hilft wirklich gut um die Zecken zumindest abzuschrecken. Gestern hatte ich es vergessen und prompt hat man sie.
Das Öl heißt Amoskan Körperöl und ist von Maienfelser.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Mai 2018)

*AW: Borreliose durch Zeckenstiche - unbedingt Ernst zu nehmen!*

Schöne Fotos von der Applikation! #6

Ich hatte mir schon mal welche gekauft u. bereitgelegt - aber zum Glück noch nicht einsetzen müssen! :m


----------



## arcidosso (6. Mai 2018)

*AW: Borreliose durch Zeckenstiche - unbedingt Ernst zu nehmen!*

Noch ein kleiner Tipp zur Anwendung der hier vorgestellten Mittel. 
Ich bevorzuge "Anti-Brumm-forte" als Spray. Eingesprüht werden meine Arme und meine Unterschenkel. Danach Schuhe plus Hosen bis zur Kniehöhe. 
Freiliegende Hautpartien werden ca. alle 3 bis 4 Stunden nachbehandelt. 
Bis jetzt funktioniert es, vielleicht habe ich aber auch nur Glück gehabt.  
Ich schreibe das als ehem. Geschädigter mit einer Wanderröte. 
Glaubt mir, diese schmerzt gar nicht, wird aber wirklich immer größer ( bei mir bis Bierdeckelgröße ) . Muss ich nicht noch einmal haben. 
Der Zeckenentferner , der hier vorgestellt wurde, ist wirklich gut. Diese gibt es auch in fast allen Apotheken, Drogerien. 
Viel Glück uns Allen.


----------

